# Smoked Frogs' Legs For The New Year!



## leah elisheva (Jan 2, 2015)

Happy 2015 to all!

I smoked some frogs' legs mopped in grapeseed oil and on low heat on my little POS gas Brinkmann smoker, (as you folk call it), yet how grateful am I for every meal, and for some damn good ones on that!

In any event, with pistachio shells as chips, as to keep it delicate, I smoked these on low heat and for 25 minutes and they were fall-off-the-bone-beautiful!

I layered this over brown rice Fusili pasta from Trader Joe's and used Greek olive oil and red pepper flakes and fleur de sel and some chopped raw elephant garlic! WON-DER-FUL!

And, by my hillbilly bone picture (can't take the redneck out of the gal completely right) you can see that I am a thorough eater!

Thank you for sharing in my lunch!

Cheers! - Leah












image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 2, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 2, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 2, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 2, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 2, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 2, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 2, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 2, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 2, 2015


----------



## themule69 (Jan 2, 2015)

As always that looks GREAT! What is the wire around the bottom of the smoker about?







Happy smoken.

David


----------



## timberjet (Jan 2, 2015)

I would bet she has a little grease licker in the family. Me too.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi David and Timberjet! My dogs, primarily Voss, (he is seen here), who is named after the Norwegian brand of bottled water, will gather round there and it makes me nervous!

Happy 2015! Cheers! - Leah













DSCF7954.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 2, 2015


----------



## themule69 (Jan 2, 2015)

Leah Elisheva said:


> Hi David and Timberjet! My dogs, primarily Voss, (he is seen here), who is named after the Norwegian brand of bottled water, will gather round there and it makes me nervous!
> 
> Happy 2015! Cheers! - Leah
> 
> ...


That was my first guess. He is a cutie!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 2, 2015)

Awesome meal Leah, looks real tasty for sure....Thumbs Up

P.S.  I like your smoker, looks like it kicks out great Q to me.... 

:beercheer:


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 2, 2015)

Oh man, haven't had frog legs for a long time...

Great dish Leah.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 2, 2015)

Thank you David, Justin & atomicsmoke too! So very kind!  

These were so very soft and fall aparty and just wonderful! 

I could happily eat such at least once a week! Thank you for sharing in my day!

Happy 2015!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## tropics (Jan 2, 2015)

Leah They look great I haven't seen them, in any of the markets around here in years.

Happy New Year


----------



## timberjet (Jan 2, 2015)

By the way nice legs. haha....


----------



## chilefarmer (Jan 2, 2015)

I love frog leggs, and those sure do look wonderful. Nice cook. CF


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 2, 2015)

Thank you so much Tropics, Timberjet & ChileFarmer!

So glad you appreciated my legs![emoji]128568[/emoji]

As for New Emgland stores, Market Basket here in NH has them, frozen, and I am so grateful! Once thawed and smoked they are just lovely and still delicate like the little wing meat of chicken but with plump succulent and smokey flavor.

I really adore them! And I am so happy you enjoyed this little taste too!

Thank you indeed! Happy new year!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## bear55 (Jan 2, 2015)

I don't know how many dozen frog legs I've eaten in my life, but they have always been fried.  I admit I loved them fried and would love to try them smoked.


----------



## disco (Jan 2, 2015)

Another terrific meal and a soft spot for me, frog legs. 

As for the POS Brinkman, only a poor chef can't make good food with the tools at hand. A problem that obviously doesn't apply to you!

Disco


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 2, 2015)

Thank you so much Bear55! The smoked version is soft and a treat indeed! So glad you enjoyed!

And Disco, thank you tons! I like that point and am grateful for any smoker even but will now take pride in what I have thanks to your kind insight!

Many thanks!

And happy 2015!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 2, 2015)

Oh Yeah!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Love me some Froggy Legs!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I never had any smoked----Do they jump around like they do in a hot pan, or are they lulled into tastiness too slowly for the nerves to react???
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Awesome Job as usual, Leah!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 3, 2015)

Happy 2015 Bear!
Thanks so much on my frogs' legs!
They actually came out much softer and juicer when smoked 25 minutes, than I expected!
Here's wishing you and  all the family bears a happy new year!!!!!!
Cheers! - Leah


----------



## foamheart (Jan 3, 2015)

I also love frog legs, had 'em grilled with butter garlic but didn't much care for them. The are so much fluid that the density when grill I didn't find appealing. I had written off smoking ;'em assuming the same would happen with the smoke but looking at your pictures they are all so plump. I really need to try try smoked.

Great idea, as always beautiful plating and presentation Leah.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 3, 2015)

Thank you Foamheart!
Coming from you and all your epic feasts, I am so honored!
And yes, these really were plump and succulent and lovely!
Thank you for sharing in the fun!
And, happy new year to you!!!!
Cheers! - Leah


----------



## shaggy91954 (Jan 28, 2015)

Bear55 said:


> I don't know how many dozen frog legs I've eaten in my life, but they have always been fried.  I admit I loved them fried and would love to try them smoked.


Same here Bear.  Use to love to go frog gigging late at night.  Leah you said you smoked them on low heat......how low would that be?  They look delicious and I'm gonna have to try some smoked now.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi Shaggy! I think it was like 280? So glad you enjoyed!!
Happy Wednesday!!
Make it delicious!
Cheers! - Leah


----------

